# Who else likes carbines?



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I've always been a fan of the MP5. Maybe because I'm a child of the 80's/90's and they were very popular in the movies back then. I've never shot one and really have little background on them.

Hoping the wealth of knowledge here can school me on them. Seems like a great option for in home security.

As I said I really like the MP5 but from what I've seen they go for about 2K. As an alternative I've been looking at the Ruger 9mm carbine.

https://ruger.com/products/pcCarbine/models.html

I did get an opportunity to take an Uzi class about 15 years ago at Front Sight Firearms in Las Vegas and it was a lot of fun.

So what are your thoughts?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I the Ruger PCC is going to be a winner. I know two people who have them and they are shooters. And, being a take down, allow easy concealment when transporting them
And, based off of reviews other calibers should be on the way as the bolt face is able to be taken down..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nothing wrong with a good affordable carbine that fires your hand gun rounds.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I love the M94 winchester


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I've always been a fan of the MP5. Maybe because I'm a child of the 80's/90's and they were very popular in the movies back then. I've never shot one and really have little background on them.
> 
> Hoping the wealth of knowledge here can school me on them. Seems like a great option for in home security.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Sure like my Keltec Sub 2000 in 9mm. Uses the same M&P mag as my 9mm pistols, including my carry compact. At only $300 I bought 2 for the price of one.

No Rugers allowed in my house.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Since a carbine is defined as a short rifle, you could say I like carbines.
Winchester 94
Marlin 336T
Mosin Nagant M44
Two M1 Carbines
Ruger Mini 14

I do not have any pistol round carbines, if I did it would be a Ruger Deerfield semi auto 44 magnum, or a Ruger lever action in 44 magnum. To go along with my Super Blackhawk. These are both out of production.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I will follow @rice paddy daddy, with mine.

US M1 carbine, six of them, two para's.

Marlin 1894 carbine in .357 Magnum.

Winchester Mod. 94 in 30/30, two of them.

Ruger 1022 carbine, two.

M4 carbine in 5.56 two.

Marlin 39A carbine in 22.

I suppose you could say my sub guns are carbines and they do fire pistol rounds.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I think that OP meant pistol caliber carbine, as the market is flooded with AR15 carbines. I am a fan for sure and have a JR Carbines 9mm AR type carbine from them. It is a great in-between platform for kids to use, fun to shoot and a decent home defense choice.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I think that OP meant pistol caliber carbine, as the market is flooded with AR15 carbines. I am a fan for sure and have a JR Carbines 9mm AR type carbine from them. It is a great in-between platform for kids to use, fun to shoot and a decent home defense choice.


Guess I should've specified but yes, I was talking about pistol caliber carbines. Thinking about picking one up in 9mm.

Lots of good replies so far. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Double post.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

CX4 Storm has proven to be a great shooter for me. This is 100 yds with cheap sight.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I too love my SUB2000's. I have gen 1 and 2 and never any issues! Folds up right into a briefcase along
my Glock 34 makes a good carry option! My KT takes Glock mags and I have some of the 33 round mags 
in the briefcase as well. Midwest industries makes a cool red dot mount for the SUB2000 that when installed still allows for a full 
fold.

Added pic - Both Gen 2 S2K 40Cal on bottom folded 9MM top with G34


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I went with the CZ Scorpion 9mm. Excellent carbine. Light, easy to maneuver, and reliable. The stock is a folder and in a pinch can come off the gun entirely. I bought it for in home defense and the immediate surrounding area. ( Yard ) Easy for the wife to manipulate and carry. I picked it up in College Station for about 800 bucks and can't be more pleased with it.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

As far as pistol caliber carbines,we have none.I would love to have one again,I had a '94 in .357 mag but had to sell it along with one of my shotguns a few years back due to money issues.

I would third the motion for a Ruger .44 mag carbine but,they are hard to find.at this time I have been thinking about an AR pistol in 9mm.10.5 inch barrel,glock or smith mags,15-25 rounds, single point sling,less expensive JHP ammo,probably 147 gr.
unless you have legal limitations,most people with a CCW,CPL,or other could carry it as a pistol,concealed.yeah a big jacket would be best.open carrying that would give libs epileptic seizures.actually,that could be fun to watch.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> I love the M94 winchester


I'm with the mad trapper. Course I've got two shell adapters that let me shoot everything from .32 S&W Shorts thru the .327 Magnum rounds.

Wish i still had my Rossi 92


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A pic of the 9mm carbine that I have. Reliable blow-back that takes all Glock 17 mags including the 33 rounders, but I have found does not like the 50 round drum that I have.


----------



## cannon (Nov 11, 2012)

MP5's, Uzi's etc. are really detuned machine pistols. Now the MP5 is a total gas to shoot. No real recoil and runs like a sewing machine. However, since I no longer need to clear rooms and run and gun anymore...

Rifle carbines for the win! I will get that new Ruger. No question about it. In the meantime since I do love a carbine and pistol using the same ammo...

Got a 45 cal pistol? Find a Marlin Camp 45. Uses 1911 magazines and they make the same gun in 9mm. The Marlin Camp 9. Also lever actions come in 38/357,45LC, 44 spec and mag. The Marlin camp 9 & 45 are wicked accurate at 100 yards. Better sights than the levers.

Soon my desert trip kit out will be a glock and that Ruger carbine. Both look like they can take the wear.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I had one of these Rossi .357 lever rifles, it was a fun shooter.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I keep looking for a PCCarbine at the right price. As soon as I find one I'm buying.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

Put a scope on the Blackhawk and you don't need anything else under 100yrds. The only thing better would be a Redhawk



rice paddy daddy said:


> Since a carbine is defined as a short rifle, you could say I like carbines.
> Winchester 94
> Marlin 336T
> Mosin Nagant M44
> ...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Here is an older picture of a few top one is an AR-7.

Still have these pieces shown.

I did have a Ruger revolver in 30 Carbine.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

modfan said:


> Put a scope on the Blackhawk and you don't need anything else under 100yrds. The only thing better would be a Redhawk


When I want to go big, I always have my NEF Handi Rifle single shot in 45/70. :tango_face_smile:

Much easier for 70 year old arms to hold steady, and 70 year old eyes to see the sights.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

+


rice paddy daddy said:


> When I want to go big, I always have my NEF Handi Rifle single shot in 45/70. :tango_face_smile:
> 
> Much easier for 70 year old arms to hold steady, and 70 year old eyes to see the sights.


Old fart, or I should say masochist, only an insane person would shoot the NEF in 45/70, ouch!!!:vs_no_no_no:

I shot one when I worked for H&R, ONE TIME! Would never shoot one today,

hate it when I have to test 12 Gage shotguns.

I have to use a shooting jacket for my Springfield 03A3 and A4 today.

My shoulder is screwed up, it all started with shooting a bolt gun in 50 BMG, a prototype Savage model.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> I love the M94 winchester


Small world. I love mine too. Course I had a couple of Marlins over the years and I loved them also. Had one sometimes assigned as a car rifle a time or two in the doughnut muncher pre mini 14 days. Know it made John Wayne nervous when the drunk ****** got ahold of em. Had a pal or two who got killed by one of them things. They are functional. lol. The carbine title got me to thinking about my dear old WW II war vet Daddy and M1s. I asked him one time did you carry a carbine or a Garand? He say I had druther have a carbine..cause mostly all we did was carry them SOBS around and it was a lot lighter than a Garand.lol.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> +
> 
> Old fart, or I should say masochist, only an insane person would shoot the NEF in 45/70, ouch!!!:vs_no_no_no:
> 
> ...


At one time, the only "farm gun" I had was a 12 ga single shot with a 3" chamber. Weight of the gun could not have been more than 6 pounds, if that.
Something had been trying to get at the chickens at night, and I just so happened to be shining the back pasture with my Mag Light when its beady little eyes lit up.
BANG goes the 3 inch #4 buckshot load.
I didn't feel it due to the adrenaline I guess, but that hard plastic butt plate left one heck of a technicolor bruise that lasted a number of days.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RPD, it sucks to get old and frail.

I avoid heavy recoil guns, I need the arm to work.

When I was 15 I had a Stevens single 12 Gage that was equal in recoil to yours.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> RPD, it sucks to get old and frail.
> 
> I avoid heavy recoil guns, I need the arm to work.
> 
> When I was 15 I had a Stevens single 12 Gage that was equal in recoil to yours.


I had the same model at 13. It would flat slap the dog poo out of a person. Full choke and it could reach out to amazing distances. Made me really get to loving those low base dove loads. Mine had a pesky bad habit with a heavy load to make the break switch thing do serious damage to the thumb behind it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> I had the same model at 13. It would flat slap the dog poo out of a person. Full choke and it could reach out to amazing distances. Made me really get to loving those low base dove loads. Mine had a pesky bad habit with a heavy load to make the break switch thing do serious damage to the thumb behind it.


Kind of like a Winni 1897 12 Gage pump, it will really bit you if you let it, got me once a long, long time ago.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> RPD, it sucks to get old and frail.
> 
> I avoid heavy recoil guns, I need the arm to work.
> 
> When I was 15 I had a Stevens single 12 Gage that was equal in recoil to yours.


I have two, both Model 94's.
One stays out in the barn - I mounted a pickup truck gun rack on the studs over the man-door so it's always handy.

I've got "a thing" for single shot shotguns.
2 NEF Pardners (12 and .410)
2 H&R Toppers (both 20)
2 Stevens (both 12)

They are cheap to buy, cheap to feed, fun to shoot.
Now, I need to find a 16 ga to go along with my 1940 H&R bolt action 16.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The 1907 winchester was also a neat little rifle. Could be taken down quickly. Several size magazines.

Problem was it an oddball .351 Win. Caliber. Very similar to a 357 mag









They also made them in another oddball caliber .401 Win.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I believe the Ruger PCC would be a great choice. I love Ruger firearms and I love carbines...JM2C


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> RPD, it sucks to get old and frail.
> 
> I avoid heavy recoil guns, I need the arm to work.
> 
> When I was 15 I had a Stevens single 12 Gage that was equal in recoil to yours.


Indeed it does suck.
I had a thing for short shotguns in my youth, and had a Cobray Rogue 12 gauge... pistol grip, 12 inch barrel (yes I had the tax stamp). My friends and I were all amateur bodybuilders for about 30 years... with my young strong arms I enjoyed rapid firing that thing as fast as I could pump it. 
Now I wouldn't even pick that thing up.
*Sigh*
Guess I'll go have my Geratol now...


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

PC9 is on the list of guns to buy.

Have 9mm high point fun as heck
Also have a 10/22....but I think that defines all of mine that are true carbines...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Yup, waiting to get my trunk gun - Ruger PCC in 9mm 

Nowhere to be found around these parts, yet...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> The 1907 winchester was also a neat little rifle. Could be taken down quickly. Several size magazines.
> 
> Problem was it an oddball .351 Win. Caliber. Very similar to a 357 mag
> 
> ...


I had one in 401 Winchester, well made guns as typical for the time period.

Did you know that the 351 is the father of the US 30 Carbine round?

There were 20 round mags made for the 351 for use by law enforcement back in the 20's.


----------



## 1Storm2many (Mar 20, 2018)

Kel tech 2000, prepper paradise, folds in half, takes my glock23 magazines (.40) shove it in backpack and go! Hit targets 50 to 100 yards! Round is screaming out the end of it. Get a head of lettuce, and check it out.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Love the SKS and Mini 30 ...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> The 1907 winchester was also a neat little rifle. Could be taken down quickly. Several size magazines.
> 
> Problem was it an oddball .351 Win. Caliber. Very similar to a 357 mag
> 
> ...


Pretty sure that gun was a favorite of Texas Rangers at one time. They have one on display at the Ranger museum at Waco. Looks pretty darned cool.


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

One carbine design I always admired was the Kriss Vector, especially for Glock guys, I recently purchased a Kriss 10mm and adore the gun, certainly not a truck gun by any standards, however the price shows the quality of it. Some reports I've read are atrocious, others feel the way that I do and the gun is worth its salt. Not to mention if I'm not mistaken they have interchangeable barrels for multi-caliber fun, but don't quote me on that, it's a new system for me and I'm not overly familiar with it.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Since a carbine is defined as a short rifle, you could say I like carbines.
> Winchester 94
> Marlin 336T
> Mosin Nagant M44
> ...


Somebody say carbines?

Model 94 pre 64 Winchester 30-30

Yup love mine.


----------

